# New Corelia Album 2015



## bhakan (Jan 21, 2015)

Corelia just posted a crowdfunding campaign for their new album:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/corelia-2015-the-long-awaited-debut-album


----------



## chevymeister (Jan 21, 2015)

About time I got some news on these guys. Nostalgia was ....ing amazing.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 21, 2015)

This is 1 crowdfunding campaign I will definitely support. Nostalgia has been played regularly in my car for the last 3 years. I can't wait for 90 minutes of new music.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 21, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssSSSSSSSSsssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## tomsargent (Jan 22, 2015)

^^^ Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 22, 2015)

YES!!! 

I've been waiting for this, They have definitely been my favorite band of the past several years but its been murder only having the Nostalgia EP to listen to.

Count me in for the Premium Bundle and hoodie, it will go great with my other 2 Corelia shirts


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 22, 2015)

Backed it! and it's going well, 1 day and they already got 12k! 
Can't wait to hear what these guys been cooking, LOVE the guitar and vocal work.


----------



## Sebski (Jan 23, 2015)

I think writing an hour-and-a-half double-album is a fair enough reason for them keeping quiet for so long. Glad to see this band has been so committed to incredible song-writing. Really hope they get the success they deserve once it comes out.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 23, 2015)

110% funded. awesome.

i went for the $65 tier so i can get a few shirts and the mouse pad.


----------



## PFlynn (Jan 23, 2015)

Daaamn! 112% after 2 days. I thought I was the only one who liked this band.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 27, 2015)

to be fair, $15k is a pretty small goal compared to most other kickstarter projects out there, but still... i'm glad they got there so quick and now we can find out what their stretch goals are going to be. (other than music videos, of course)

i think they said they're going to upgrade some of the tiers with the extra money too.


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jan 27, 2015)

Had to check this out, why haven't I heard of them before?  Sounds cool.


----------



## Sebski (Jun 27, 2015)

Every clip they post on Facebook sounds incredible. Chris Dower is seriously underrated, in my opinion. He's got both the chops and real tasteful phrasing.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm guessing this got necrobumped. I wish I knew about this crowdfunder, I actually would have considered paying to do the choir boy purchase.


----------



## bloc (Jun 27, 2015)

Their EP was cool but the gap between that and this new album has killed a lot of their momentum


----------



## bhakan (Jun 27, 2015)

bloc said:


> Their EP was cool but the gap between that and this new album has killed a lot of their momentum


Agreed. When Nostalgia dropped 4 years ago it was one of my favorite things ever. I'm pretty sure The Sound Of Glaciers Moving is still the most played song on my iTunes, but I listen to very little in the style of Corelia nowadays. I'm still definitely gonna pick up the album and will probably dig it, but I definitely won't enjoy it as much as I would have 3 years ago.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 27, 2015)

I got to them just a while ago, year, year and a half. I, for one, cannot WAIT to hear the new stuff...

Really great band, that to my ears, is quite unique.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 28, 2015)

They lost traction for their original hype, but I get just as excited as I did years ago with every teaser. It was frustrating to see nothing get posted for awhile, but I'm glad it's finally here.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd gladly wait another year if it meant more material of the caliber of Nostalgia. Can't wait to see these guys live again.


----------



## prh (Jun 28, 2015)

Sebski said:


> Every clip they post on Facebook sounds incredible. Chris Dower is seriously underrated, in my opinion. He's got both the chops and real tasteful phrasing.



chris was one of the first non-'famous' guitarists i became a huge fan of - great riff writer and great lead player, love the whole band!


----------



## nicktao (Jul 5, 2015)

Good god that teaser. This year is looking up.


----------



## shpence (Jul 6, 2015)

prh said:


> chris was one of the first non-'famous' guitarists i became a huge fan of - great riff writer and great lead player, love the whole band!



Couldn't agree more. The solo in "Treetops" is short and sweet but one of my favorites. Saw Ryan when he sang with The Human Abstract; he was phenomenal and made them sound even better.


----------



## gunch (Jul 6, 2015)

shpence said:


> Couldn't agree more. The solo in "Treetops" is short and sweet but one of my favorites. Saw Ryan when he sang with The Human Abstract; he was phenomenal and made them sound even better.



The piano solo you mean? Damn, it was so amazing but short.


----------



## shpence (Jul 7, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> The piano solo you mean? Damn, it was so amazing but short.



3:55-4:12


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jul 15, 2015)

Love the artwork! Reminds me of old symphony x artwork somehow.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm so syked for the upcoming release! 

Also, I dare to post here my very short cover for the closing riff of Aviation that I've just recorded 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/corelia-aviation-last-riff-cover[/SC]


----------



## Darren James (Jul 16, 2015)

For me, this has to be the most anticipated album this year. I wish they had a release date, the wait seems like forever.


----------



## chevymeister (Jul 17, 2015)

MrSleepwalker said:


> I'm so syked for the upcoming release!
> 
> Also, I dare to post here my very short cover for the closing riff of Aviation that I've just recorded
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/corelia-aviation-last-riff-cover[/SC]



God those slides are so hard to be accurate on. Nice .... dude.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 11, 2016)

What happened with these guys? Any official news? Their FB page is rather silent...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 11, 2016)

Just getting the odd update saying they're still alive and it's still coming, but it's seriously unprofessional way to run social media. Lots of people gave lots of money through crowd funding to be met with a brick wall of communication.

---edit---

January 2015 was the crowdfunder.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 11, 2016)

Yup, I backed it and the last update I received was February 3rd this year, saying they are still working on it, they wanna do it right etc etc.

I completely forget about it all the time, honestly, I'll just see what happens in the coming months haha, other than that I don't really care much about it.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 11, 2016)

was just thinking about these guys earlier today. I really hope they release an album. Their sense of melody and songwriting was significantly better than other similar bands at the time, and if the same holds true now it'd be something really special, but i don't think it'll ever happen


----------



## anomynous (Jun 12, 2016)

They took 30k from fans to make it happen. Since then they have acted extremely unprofessionally, with basically zero updates, which led to their manager quitting.

Found this on their facebook in response to a wall post:


> Thanks for rooting for us. I promise you we're a lot closer to announcing a release date. What I can tell you is that Guitar and Vocals have recently been fully recorded. It's just a matter of time. Our feelings haven't changed much since we wrote the last update, so I reiterate that fans should read that.




wtf were they doing for the past year


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 12, 2016)

^This. I understand musicians don't want to rush, and Im sure many fans agree we don't want a rushed product...that being said, fans feel more and more comfortable donating to crowdfunding artists now. Social media allows regular updates, teasers, playthroughs etc and we can watch the progress and the process. If there is something going on with them, differences or internal issues or whatever the case may be, they should give the money back until they are ready to record and try again and hope their fans still have the love for them they did when they first asked.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 13, 2016)

Maybe all of the material wasn't even fully written yet when the campaign was funded.
Depending on who you are and what kind of guys you're playing with, writing material you want to stick to can take a long, long time. 

But yeah, kinda ....ty there's been so little updates. Been waiting for this since 2012. In their defense, I guess they've always been like this, I actually thought they broke up for the longest time.


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 13, 2016)

I missed supporting the crowd funding campaign...kinda looking like that might have been a blessing in disguise... 

I do REALLY hope they get it sorted out and release the album because I absolutely LOVE Nostalgia! Its been in constant rotation for me since it came out.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jun 13, 2016)

Unfortunately, my interest in this band has come and gone at this point. It was pretty crazy to see the amount of money they raised in their campaign, and yet there's been little to no updates given or anything since then. They've also lost their bassist and now apparently their manager per above response? That's a big shame. Sadly, I think by the time this album drops, people are going to put in too high of an expectation and feel let down from the release. Who knows, they have a solid history of writing great music....but not much to show for it for quite a while now.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 13, 2016)

Got to hang with and see them perform at their last show (if I'm not mistaken) in Hollywood, 2013. By the end of 2014, I just assumed they had split up. Still, I'd love to hear something else from them.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 15, 2016)

Well, I'll always have "The Sound of Glaciers Moving"...


----------



## kamello (Jun 15, 2016)

ZOMG THEI SAD SMTHING


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ooof, the fans are getting antsy. Hope this does not get them down.


----------



## Sebski (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a lot of time for these guys. Really talented writers and musicians. Nostalgia is still probably my favourite EP/album ever, but this is taking the piss. I'm more disappointed than irritated with how immature they're being.

Getting annoyed at your fans because they've gotten a little rowdy waiting in silence isn't going to help. They need to learn to control their emotions, apologise to the fanbase and release a proper update. Regardless of where they're at, they can't keep their fans, and essentially investors, in the dark like this.

Still buzzing for this thing to drop and I'm sure it's going to be incredible, but this is it. They're not going to be able to kickstart any more projects in the future unless they sort their PR out soon.

Rant over.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 16, 2016)

its one thing if they were on a label, entirely different if its crowdfunded imo. For instance I'm annoyed that Ion Dissonance has been taking forever to release a follow up to Cursed...but i didn't pay for that album way long in advance, I will pay when its out, whenever its done. Music is still a business, and while we are fans and may love their music, those who showed support and faith in them have a right to be upset with them. Not being done isn't really issue 1 it seems, its more going silent for so long...I mean how hard is a FB post now n then? a 15 second riff of song ideas? pics of gear being used? something to show dedicated fans they are doing more than just going about their lives without a thought toward new music, which probably isn't the case, is what it looks like from a fans perspective.


----------



## bloc (Jun 17, 2016)

LOL the dude below the Corelia response is so damn mad


----------



## wowspare (Oct 20, 2016)

A ninety minute double album for their first release? Seems pretty pretentious to me and a gross overestimation of how much they think people are going to care by the time it's released.

It's getting tiring seeing band after band come out where their only bargaining chip is that they're "exceptional" musicians. Sure, some fans care about that (typically the ones who stand at the front of the stage with their arms crossed), but in the grand scheme of trying to be self sustaining and growing the band into a success, the majority of causal music listeners and record labels could care less. What ELSE are you bringing to the table? Because the majority of what I see is a bunch of pudgy nerds with a lackluster stage presence a sound that is neither cohesive or stands out enough to be memorable beyond some Petrucci-inspired riffage.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 21, 2016)

Check out this axe-grinder with an axe to grind.


----------



## Dayviewer (Oct 21, 2016)

They actually sent out a new update today, found it in my inbox but was again greeted by an ''it's taking longer than expected, but it's still happening'' just like the last 2 updates.

Here it is:



> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is an update to let all of you know that we're still at it, that we're still a band, and that we will 100% release a completely unforgettable debut album. Every person who contributed to our crowdfunding campaign will receive the t-shirts, physical CDs, and etc that they opted in for. In all likelihood, everyone who contributed to the campaign will adore the record, and many will probably cherish it amongst their favorite albums. Based off the plethora of heartfelt messages we've received from fans throughout the years regarding how 'Nostalgia' had a life-changing effect on them, we believe in full confidence that our upcoming double LP will leave an even greater impact. The record contains 95+ minutes of the very best material we've conceived over the years, zero filler content, and an attention to detail where every note, both in the realm of writing and of production, is meticulously thought out and refined with care. We've gone completely above and beyond with our fans' contributions to pursue the highest quality possible for the release - not just with the record itself, but with the merchandise line, various forms of media supplemental to the music, and a massive hype/release campaign surrounding art and the aesthetic related to the album's themes. In addition, as we've always maintained, none of us have profited a dime off Corelia nor the crowdfunding campaign. When all is said and done, the lengths we've gone to fulfill our artistic vision and to make the record and it's release something magical will stand out in all apparency.
> 
> ...



So yea, more waiting I guess


----------



## Sebski (Oct 21, 2016)

wowspare said:


> A ninety minute double album for their first release? Seems pretty pretentious to me and a gross overestimation of how much they think people are going to care by the time it's released.
> 
> It's getting tiring seeing band after band come out where their only bargaining chip is that they're "exceptional" musicians. Sure, some fans care about that (typically the ones who stand at the front of the stage with their arms crossed), but in the grand scheme of trying to be self sustaining and growing the band into a success, the majority of causal music listeners and record labels could care less. What ELSE are you bringing to the table? Because the majority of what I see is a bunch of pudgy nerds with a lackluster stage presence a sound that is neither cohesive or stands out enough to be memorable beyond some Petrucci-inspired riffage.



To be fair, from their latest update they're not making a profit and it sounds like they just wanted to have the opportunity to release a record as grand as they had always dreamed of. Completely unsustainable but hey if the release is like an extended Nostalgia then I'm happy.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 21, 2016)

They didn't even hint at a release date for the single.
Corelia, pls


----------



## bhakan (Oct 21, 2016)

That most recent update just rubs me the wrong way for some reason. If they wanted to spend forever on the album, tracking and retracking literally for years while totally pulling away from social media and offering next to nothing in the form of updates, they shouldn't have taken their fans' money upfront. Right after a huge crowdfunding campaign is not the right time to drop off the map in my opinion.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 21, 2016)

Their newest update is the most pretentious load of BS I've ever read. They only posted it because metalsucks called them out on it.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 21, 2016)

The single will drop right after they announce their new Decibel signature models


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 21, 2016)

Who?

I'm still amazed that people actually care about bands like this and actually get angry about it. There is so much good music out there just forget about them and move on and listen to something else. They're probably just another group of bedroom shredders. They're a dime a dozen.

I'm to the point where I actually think that the wide availability of cheap and decent recording gear is detrimental to the music scene, especially in metal. There are so many groups putting out so much crap that it makes it harder to find the stuff that should rise to the top. I'm pretty much to the point where I won't even bother checking out a band unless they're signed to a label I like (Profound Lore, Seasons of Mist, etc.). Am I missing out on some great music because of that? I guarantee it. But I just don't have the time, energy, or will to wade through all the crap anymore.


----------



## pkgitar (Oct 21, 2016)

I enjoyed Nostalgia a lot, but haven't really followed the progression of the new album. From what I've read just in this thread with updates and such it seems like in their minds they've hyped the album so much that nothing will ever be 100% perfect. You shouldn't have to re-record several aspects of a record multiple times if it's been done already. If you over produce it, it will just sound over produced. For the genre, it might work, but less over produced would also be great. They seem like an intelligent and talented bunch, so I don't doubt that their initial recordings would have been more than enough to satisfy an audience. 
It's tedious and time consuming work to do it all yourself. Especially all the behind the scenes stuff. Been there done that. But with 30k(?), I think that at least some parts of the process could have been outsourced so other stuff would have taken less time.

Losing expectations, but still curious and excited based on how good Nostalgia was "back in the day".


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't even remember if I contributed to the damn crowd funding campaign


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 21, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> Who?
> 
> I'm still amazed that people actually care about bands like this and actually get angry about it. There is so much good music out there just forget about them and move on and listen to something else. They're probably just another group of bedroom shredders. They're a dime a dozen.
> 
> I'm to the point where I actually think that the wide availability of cheap and decent recording gear is detrimental to the music scene, especially in metal. There are so many groups putting out so much crap that it makes it harder to find the stuff that should rise to the top. I'm pretty much to the point where I won't even bother checking out a band unless they're signed to a label I like (Profound Lore, Seasons of Mist, etc.). Am I missing out on some great music because of that? I guarantee it. But I just don't have the time, energy, or will to wade through all the crap anymore.



Every band you enjoy started off small, so with your attitude a lot of the music you support wouldn't exist if everyone proceeded the same way.

There's always been amazing unsigned talent, the availability of cheap and decent recording gear gives them a way to sound presentable. And marketing online allows their work to be heard on a wider scope, you're honestly the only person missing out if you don't feel like giving a musician a chance at least once.

Corelia's post is pathetic and full of inconsistencies. Just another chill we got this, update. Thankfully the people involved have great work ethic (Simon Grove, Nathan Navarro) so at least having those guys involved shows me that they have something in the works. Hopefully they grow from this and learn to keep their fans informed.


----------



## partialdeafness (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm glad to see an update from them, just wish it hadn't taken a metalsucks article to prompt it. I backed the crowdfund for a physical copy, and if I get it, I'll be happy. The attitude strikes me the wrong way, to be honest. If you crowdfund an album on social media, it makes it harder to play the 'we don't social media' card very effectively on social media. Also, I'm not envious of the ordeal it will be trying untangle the mess of changed addresses over the last 2 years when it comes time to ship the merch out. I only wish them the best, but it sounds like they have a long way to go. Hope they prove my anxieties wrong.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 22, 2016)

I was just looking at the Indiegogo "Perks". While there might be a bunch of people miffed that they don't have the album yet, there are two people who must be _very pissed_ that they don't have their band-logo cloak. Just some perspective.


----------



## partialdeafness (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah lol, seeing someone following the band around backstage while wearing the cape would be...interesting. Maybe it will evolve into a cult if everything works out with the album.


----------



## partialdeafness (May 11, 2017)

Not that I'm expecting to get anything out of this, but, its been another half year. Some information would be cool.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 12, 2017)

partialdeafness said:


> Not that I'm expecting to get anything out of this, but, its been another half year. Some information would be cool.



Latest is on Ryan's FB profile, condescendingly telling fans and contributors that the worry is completely unfounded. Being sarcastic and saying they're still "editing" it 

They're so bad at handling their social media that's basically hilarious to watch at this point.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 12, 2017)

This was almost as bad as the last time The Human Abstract thread got bumped.
Don't play with my emotions like that, guys.


----------



## MrYakob (May 12, 2017)

At least now by the time this actually comes out we'll be able to listen to it back to back with the new Tool record


----------



## vilk (May 12, 2017)

It's funny because I was just thinking about this because of the Michael Keene thread. I wonder if that's not why dudeman necrobumped it


----------



## gunch (May 12, 2017)

vilk said:


> It's funny because I was just thinking about this because of the Michael Keene thread. I wonder if that's not why dudeman necrobumped it



This site might be old as balls but I don't think there's a Necrophagist thread to bump either


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 12, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> This site might be old as balls but I don't think there's a Necrophagist thread to bump either



There is one, Muhammed even posted in it. No point in finding it though


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 27, 2017)

Haha, made you look.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm expecting the latest corelia/tool/necrophagist albums to come out when half life 3 does.


----------



## gunch (Jun 27, 2017)

oh you rascal


----------



## partialdeafness (Jun 27, 2017)

Hear hear. Wonder if they'll reply to the metalsucks article.


----------



## AdenM (Jun 30, 2017)

Damn. I really loved this band + Ryan's voice. Sucks that this project probably isn't materializing any time soon.


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 4, 2017)

This guy’s rant from 2016 has gone from being out-of-line to fair:



wowspare said:


> A ninety minute double album for their first release? Seems pretty pretentious to me and a gross overestimation of how much they think people are going to care by the time it's released.
> 
> It's getting tiring seeing band after band come out where their only bargaining chip is that they're "exceptional" musicians. Sure, some fans care about that (typically the ones who stand at the front of the stage with their arms crossed), but in the grand scheme of trying to be self sustaining and growing the band into a success, the majority of causal music listeners and record labels could care less. What ELSE are you bringing to the table? Because the majority of what I see is a bunch of pudgy nerds with a lackluster stage presence a sound that is neither cohesive or stands out enough to be memorable beyond some Petrucci-inspired riffage.




I still disagree with the “lackluster strange presence” jab - They were easily the best of the bands I saw that day. But even Keene delivered in the meantime.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 4, 2017)

^ that statement really downplays what this band was up to when they were active, but I agree with the sentiment. They should not have taken on such a huge album if they couldnt pull it off. 
Remember that one time in one of their facebook apologies where they started saying how the band don't want a social media presence and having one would undermine the concept of the album. Screw that pretentious noise.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/user/throwawaycorelia

Probably fake, but throwaway account saying they're friends of the band members. Rumor of 1/11/2018 release date, we'll find out in 6 days if it's yet another bamboozle.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 7, 2018)

Metal sucks posted about it. I haven’t seen anybody point out that albums don’t release on Thursdays. Fake. 

Hopefully I’m wrong.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 7, 2018)

^ Isn't that only for 'official' stuff, not DIY?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 7, 2018)

Even if it does eventually come out, I foresee people pirating it out of spite, followed by the two or so remaining “members” blaming piracy for why their music careers never took off.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 7, 2018)

They actually campaigned and advertised on pirating sites, so they probably don't care too much. They already got their cash for this thing with their campaign, a proper bamboozle.

Things to note, my friend and I were talking and he pointed this out. They updated their site late last year, deleted the post on Facebook which happened as a result of them doing that. And there is an official Corelia twitter account that has a "join date" of Dec 29th 2017.

https://twitter.com/coreliaband

A lot of activity around the time this rumor appears. I'm still not holding my breath, but if it does drop then fucking finally.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 7, 2018)

The prospect of reviewing it is the only reason I have to listen, at this point. 5+ years of bullshit will do that to a fan who drove to see one of something like two shows they ever played.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 7, 2018)

Winspear said:


> ^ Isn't that only for 'official' stuff, not DIY?



Yeah, but you still don't usually see releases other than Fridays lately. Apparently it has something to do with Spotfiy server refreshes (if they go that route) or something.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 7, 2018)

I contributed to the crowd fund so of course I'm upset about the lack of the band, seemingly, doing anything about it. But their first EP is still in my usual rotation and its one of my favorite, so I'll just be happy to hear any of it when it hopefully does happen.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 7, 2018)

Im still excited for it to come out. I definitely dont think they ever intended to screw/scam people.... having said that ive never seen a band handle a situation like this worse. If they had mantained communication and engaged with their fan base during the delays they could have probably avoided %99 of the negative fallout. 

Again im still excited for the album and will buy it when it comes out....but im worried they really did alienate a huge portion of their fanbase and I dont know how successful it will be for them.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 8, 2018)

anomynous said:


> Metal sucks posted about it. I haven’t seen anybody point out that albums don’t release on Thursdays. Fake.
> 
> Hopefully I’m wrong.


 
That is not really the case at all anymore

I'm pretty skeptical about this though.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jan 8, 2018)

Had they finished writing the album when they crowdfunded it? If it wasn't even fully written then I can see how this fell apart. If it was written, then it's pretty crazy to me that the band didn't just get into studio and slam it out.

Similar situation with what happened to Kidcrash. Total bummer but honestly it's how things go with crowdfunding. I think out of all the things to "fail" at crowdfunding producing an album is one of the more understandable ones, sometimes life gets in the way and it is a long process.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 8, 2018)

They should definitely be held liable for costs and refund their supporters in some capacity. Crowdfunding is way too easy to pull off a scam on a large group of people.

But in regards to writing the album, I'm assuming they were done writing it because they had a defined "We're producing a 90 minute double disc album!!". So I'm assuming all the music has been done before this indiegogo thing. They also have snippets of new music on old studio updates in Guitar Pro/etc.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jan 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They should definitely be held liable for costs and refund their supporters in some capacity. Crowdfunding is way too easy to pull off a scam on a large group of people.
> 
> But in regards to writing the album, I'm assuming they were done writing it because they had a defined "We're producing a 90 minute double disc album!!". So I'm assuming all the music has been done before this indiegogo thing. They also have snippets of new music on old studio updates in Guitar Pro/etc.



I mean it's unethical but there's a disclaimer on the website saying that you are not guaranteed the product you are crowd funding. There's no way to hold them reliable as a result.

The real answer, like in many things, is for people to stop giving money to crowdfunding and allowing this kind of stuff to happen. People need to learn the hard way and hopefully the end result is that only stuff that is truly good/promising will get crowdfunded.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 8, 2018)

I think crowdfunding then needs to be buried as a method of supporting anything. I've been burned by 6 different crowdfunding situations, and I'm a huge advocate for people not to pay into crowdfunding. It was a good thing in the beginning and a lot of people had success creator and consumer alike. There either needs to be a new crowdfunding element with some sort of escrow method that will protect people who put into supporting a cause or else there will always be a way for people to scam others using this kind of service.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 8, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I think crowdfunding then needs to be buried as a method of supporting anything. I've been burned by 6 different crowdfunding situations, and I'm a huge advocate for people not to pay into crowdfunding. It was a good thing in the beginning and a lot of people had success creator and consumer alike. There either needs to be a new crowdfunding element with some sort of escrow method that will protect people who put into supporting a cause or else there will always be a way for people to scam others using this kind of service.



Crowd funded the Misery Signals album. It was dope.
Crowd funded the Polyphia album. Got bait and switched.
Crowd funded the Corelia album. Got nothing.

Guess what I plan on crowd funding next.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Crowd funded the Misery Signals album. It was dope.
> Crowd funded the Polyphia album. Got bait and switched.
> Crowd funded the Corelia album. Got nothing.
> 
> Guess what I plan on crowd funding next.



Just curious, what do you mean by bait and switched when it comes to the Polyphia crowdfunding campaign?


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jan 9, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They should definitely be held liable for costs and refund their supporters in some capacity. Crowdfunding is way too easy to pull off a scam on a large group of people.
> 
> But in regards to writing the album, I'm assuming they were done writing it because they had a defined "We're producing a 90 minute double disc album!!". So I'm assuming all the music has been done before this indiegogo thing. They also have snippets of new music on old studio updates in Guitar Pro/etc.



Unfortunately, and please don't take offense, if you've crowdfunded six things and gotten burned multiple times then you are exactly the reason that crowdfunding still works/exists.

It works well for some things but is a risk. The best reason to do it is because you want to see something come into fruition that wouldn't have happened otherwise and you love/want to support the artist. The second best reason to do it is because you want a perk/exclusive item, which is a calculated risk on the donors part (odds of them following through on their promise).

There's been a lot of disasters but Corelia almost surely lied about completing the album already. Writing "in studio" is the equivalent of bleeding money and I wouldn't be surprised if they burned everything they had fairly quickly.

On the flipside, Protest the Hero crowdfunded Volition and delivered on all their promises. I still think it was kind of stupid because they definitely could've gotten funding from their label/done it themselves but they are super business savvy dudes as seen with Sheethappens publishing and they treated it like a real business venture to be adhered to, which is what most of these artists fail to do.

For what it's worth, I still think it's awesome you helped some artists try to support their dream, even if some of them might've swindled you. It's only worth doing if you are fine with not getting your money etc. back and want to help make something a reality.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 9, 2018)

They were tech projects near the launch of Kickstarter as a whole, trust me. Other than the Protest the Hero crowdfunding project, I have been completely against crowdfunding since early 2011. And yeah in general I think a $1-10 donation is pretty harmless, but it sucks when people buy the Corelia cape that cost them $500+ and will grant them free entry into any Corelia show they ever play  which is a joke at this point because they're down 2 members and have problems with commitment.



Masoo2 said:


> Just curious, what do you mean by bait and switched when it comes to the Polyphia crowdfunding campaign?



I don't recall completely, but I believe some people did not get their perks. A buddy of mine got the physical tab book, so it must have been something like a shirt or something else. Even Jason Richardson's crowdfund was a flop, AFAIK only a select few who complained multiple times to the management company got a few of their extras. My buddy Alex paid for the highest package and got absolutely nothing except for the download link the week the album dropped. Then when he met him at the Petrucci camp and brought it up in convo, he apologized and said that was all on the management company's hands since he had them handle all the perks.


----------



## gunch (Jan 9, 2018)

Anymore management companies roughly translate to “my buddy who said he’d do it”


----------



## anomynous (Jan 11, 2018)

The day of reckoning is here


----------



## Big_taco (Jan 11, 2018)

So...same time next year fellas?


----------



## anomynous (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/corelia/comments/7plpgl/the_new_corelia_album_is_out_corelia_long_awaited/


Well then


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## R34CH (Jan 14, 2018)

It's late here and I made the mistake of listening to Nostalgia for the first time...now I'm just another schmuck waiting for the next album...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nostalgia

... It was a ruse from the beginning.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 23, 2018)

Bumping this thread to say it's been over 2 years since any communication.



Hope they enjoyed blowing through all the money in Mexico


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 24, 2018)

You cheeky bastard, I almost bumped this thread literally yesterday morning because I was spinning Nostalgia for the first time in ages. 
Wanted to ask if anyone knew who the guy that wrote Glass Faces was, because I knew it was a different guitar player that had left the band prior to the completion of any other song. 

Curious about if he ever got another project going because that was the best song on the EP imo, but didn't want to bump the thread and get people excited


----------



## NosralTserrof (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry for getting peoples hopes up, but the band popped up in my FB news feed and I was curious.

How come there hasn't been any lawsuit against these guys for not delivering a product? I realize the stupidly and pettiness of suing a small prog metal band, but you never know. Through a lawsuit, maybe some of the details of what the hell actually happened might come to light.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2019)

Same reason people didn't file a class action lawsuit against Bernie when he dipped, you can't coordinate that many people without someone coming in and laying the groundwork for it. It's not happening, just don't support these assholes ever again.


----------



## Jason B (Feb 25, 2019)

I had a few of the band members as friends on social media. Once they started getting called out in the press, they either dropped off or acted like nothing ever happened (only posting to wish bae a happy bday, “we adopted a new cat”, etc.).

Corelia’s legacy is in defining crowdfunding as an honor system.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 25, 2019)

Do you think we would have eventually gotten the album if there wasnt so much backlash? I don't even listen to a whole lot of prog any more, but it would be nice to hear this.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Feb 25, 2019)

^From Jason's point (and forgive me for speculating), it seems like they may have ran out of money from just...living. So maybe there are GP files of the album out there and maybe even scratches but not a finished product.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 25, 2019)

I woudnt doubt that it was like 70% recorded. I know they said it was all written and nostagia was written on GP.


----------



## Sebski (Feb 25, 2019)

Should've guessed how unreliable they would be after they couldnt even publish all the Nostalgia tabs they promised.

Speaking of tabs, did anyone ever do a GP tab of Mute Swan or Blood Petals?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have all the tabs that were on their site before they took it down, don't remember right now but if that was up I definitely have it, I can upload that when I get off work.


----------



## Sebski (Feb 25, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I have all the tabs that were on their site before they took it down, don't remember right now but if that was up I definitely have it, I can upload that when I get off work.



Would be much appreciated if you could mate. I've got a feeling they only made it to glaciers, or possibly red sky harbour, but anything would be great!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 25, 2019)

Sebski said:


> Would be much appreciated if you could mate. I've got a feeling they only made it to glaciers, or possibly red sky harbour, but anything would be great!



http://www.mediafire.com/file/0y1thag9nbyti1y/Corelia.rar/file

There you go man, it's only Aviation/Glass Faces/The Sound of Glaciers Moving/Treetops unfortunately, but it's something. I was looking forward to Red Sky Harbor


----------



## Sebski (Feb 26, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/0y1thag9nbyti1y/Corelia.rar/file
> 
> There you go man, it's only Aviation/Glass Faces/The Sound of Glaciers Moving/Treetops unfortunately, but it's something. I was looking forward to Red Sky Harbor



Cheers mate! Boy these are fun songs to play. Why must the biggest nobs in music write the best.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 11, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/Corelias-103850924626674/


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 11, 2020)

That shit isn't fucking real


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 11, 2020)

That's just mean...


----------



## NosralTserrof (Apr 11, 2020)

I feel like shit like this happens once every 18 months or so...


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2020)

uhh... Huh... Maybe if they said who it was in the band.


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> uhh... Huh... Maybe if they said who it was in the band.



Bernie Rico Jr. on guitar, Darren on bass, Vik on drums and the guy direct-funding the Mexico border wall on vox.


----------



## akinari (Apr 12, 2020)

Imagine if, after all this fuss and time, the album came out and was straight ass.


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sure with Coronavirus they'll have a ton of free time to finish up the album guys!


----------



## ikarus (Apr 12, 2020)

The link doesn't work for me, can anybody quote it here?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 12, 2020)

ikarus said:


> The link doesn't work for me, can anybody quote it here?


They're quoting a 20th April date and showed posted some clips.


----------



## aesthyrian (Apr 12, 2020)

Randy said:


> Bernie Rico Jr. on guitar, Darren on bass, Vik on drums and the guy direct-funding the Mexico border wall on vox.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2020)

Randy said:


> Bernie Rico Jr. on guitar, Darren on bass, Vik on drums and the guy direct-funding the Mexico border wall on vox.



I meant who in Corelia is posting this stuff, but, uhh, well played


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, I don't believe this for fraction of a second.
I would _*LOVE*_ to eat my words a week from now, but, you know, people in hell want ice water.

If this was real they'd post a new clip.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 13, 2020)

They posted a few but delete them almost immediately after, not convinced either. After following Smash Brothers and seeing the amount of effort people will go to just deceive folks, I'm not holding my breath for anything until I have it downloaded locally and can hear it myself.


----------



## ikarus (Apr 13, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They posted a few but delete them almost immediately after, not convinced either. After following Smash Brothers and seeing the amount of effort people will go to just deceive folks, I'm not holding my breath for anything until I have it downloaded locally and can hear it myself.



smash brothers? Whats the deal with it?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 13, 2020)

ikarus said:


> smash brothers? Whats the deal with it?



I've some people extensively fake characters in video form that were going to be in the game but later found to be a hoax. After that I don't feel like even audio clips of some random riffs are enough to back up the claims made by that page, audio is very easy to doctor and so is uploading riffs from other sources pretending it's Corelia's material.


----------



## vilk (Apr 14, 2020)

Just like in the days of Napster when any and every parody song was by Weird Al and all recorded prank calls were the Jerky Boys


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Apr 14, 2020)

I wonder if it will be a 10 second clip of a new song followed up with a link to a NEW kickstarter to fund the EP/Album/take more money from fans and deliver nothing.


----------



## akinari (Apr 14, 2020)

vilk said:


> Just like in the days of Napster when any and every parody song was by Weird Al and all recorded prank calls were the Jerky Boys



Corelias - A Thief In The Night (New Single 2020 Listen If You Like Dream Theater Spiral Architect Rush Drowning Pool Sevendust Disturbed).mp3


----------



## Lianoroto (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love for this to be true, but no. Just no.


----------



## fps (Apr 18, 2020)

akinari said:


> Corelias - A Thief In The Night (New Single 2020 Listen If You Like Dream Theater Spiral Architect Rush Drowning Pool Sevendust Disturbed).mp3



I spent quite a long time listening repeatedly to the "new Tool single" for Lateralus which was nothing of the sort. It had a line "God put that pointy little beak in your head so you'd return", or similar. I actually quite liked the song. But I had no way to trace the band because they'd pretended to be Tool!


----------



## CTID (Apr 18, 2020)

fps said:


> I spent quite a long time listening repeatedly to the "new Tool single" for Lateralus which was nothing of the sort. It had a line "God put that pointy little beak in your head so you'd return", or similar. I actually quite liked the song. But I had no way to trace the band because they'd pretended to be Tool!



Was it this?


----------



## fps (Apr 18, 2020)

CTID said:


> Was it this?




Oh my God!! And it was a Pavement song? Oh OK that's really cool - thank you so much!


----------



## CTID (Apr 18, 2020)

i feel like i just reunited long lost family members haha, no problem!


----------



## anomynous (Apr 19, 2020)

So I guess that page may actually be real?



> It has come to our attention that there is a facebook page with similar spelling to ours that has been made to represent an anonymous member of our band. Sadly, a member of our band abruptly ceased all communication over a year ago, despite our attempts to continue communicating. We believe the owner of that page to be this person, so we have made additional attempts to contact them, with no response.
> 
> We are very sorry for everything that fans of Corelia have had to go through. We've only ever wanted to complete this album that we spent so much time recording and show the world our art. But, unfortunately that has been a very rocky road.
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## kamello (Apr 19, 2020)

duuuuuuuude


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 19, 2020)

https://images.app.goo.gl/AsnMyYL8Q2zf7xbL7


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 19, 2020)

So it took over three years and a fake page for them to reappear?

I love their music, but also, fuck them.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 19, 2020)

Holy shit, my body is ready for this in the AM. I don't want to hype myself up, or get my hopes up but hard not to know that the official page acknowledged all of this.

Quotes from the rogue band member/Corelias page.



> Hey Corelia, or whoever is moderating the Facebook page.
> Message me. On this page. I have received no attempted contact from anyone.
> Corelias.





> I don't care if I have to put this on the pirate Bay again. Spotify iTunes might not be viable I guess. But music is getting released tomorrow. Corelia is not stopping us. Someone from their camp should message me if they want to make this situation right. Because that's all I want to do.
> This page contains no copywritten material of corelia. I'm going through making sure all photos are mine. This Page is CORELIAS. And tomorrow the album comes out.





> I have had nothing bad to say about
> Corelia
> until right now.
> The nerve to say this? You want my honest thoughts?
> ...



EDIT: The Corelias page is saying it'll be up at 3am PST. Not staying up to get Rick Rolled but yeah, see ya'll in the morning hope it's real


----------



## gunch (Apr 19, 2020)

Let this be a Lesson to

1. Have a third party like a manager be in charge of information/data security 
2. Have a manager and not take a bunch of crowd funding money with the assumption that you’re going to stay together


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 19, 2020)

... The year 2020, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## CTID (Apr 20, 2020)

ohhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## MiPwnYew (Apr 20, 2020)

Doesn't get more 2020 than this.


----------



## kamello (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## CTID (Apr 20, 2020)

the simple fact that a prank managed to draw them out of their hole after 3.5 years is pretty astounding tbh


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 20, 2020)

I hate to admit I got really excited in the minutes leading up to midnight EST, but I also love how this hero actually got a reaction out of those scumbags


----------



## kamello (Apr 20, 2020)

srsly tho', nobody has speaked to any of their past members (Ryan Borrel, Spencer) or crew (whoever was recording this) to know wtf happened?
their session bassist told they just ghosted him after the album was practically done, maybe we could message him to atleast read the album through tabs, sheet or whatever (I would be happy even with that)


----------



## CTID (Apr 20, 2020)

to my understanding the remaining members have done their best to fall off the map because they don't want to be held responsible for $33k worth of money owed to their fans. it really is a shame, nostalgia is great and thankfully i was broke back when they did this crowdfunder or i'd probably be one of the pissed off investors who got nothing out of it


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 20, 2020)

Man oh man, the comments on that official post are priceless. Not even a veneer of respect left; guys just going for the throat. Can't say I blame 'em.
You know what would be funny? Is if given the fact that the band posted, if they were behind the whole thing in the first place, fake page and all.


----------



## CTID (Apr 20, 2020)

nah, he said who he was in a post and plugged his band. what's interesting about it though is that they _thought _it was a member they'd lost contact with, so someone from the band dipped out a year ago and cut them off


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 20, 2020)

Well this was boring and stupid. Boooo


----------



## Opion (Apr 21, 2020)

CTID said:


> nah, he said who he was in a post and plugged his band. what's interesting about it though is that they _thought _it was a member they'd lost contact with, so someone from the band dipped out a year ago and cut them off



I thought about this for a little bit the other day, what if their whole “We lost contact with a member of the band a year ago and we think this person is that individual” excuse was total bullshit, made because they really didn’t have any excuse and wanted to get ahead of the game potentially if in fact this person really was an ex-member? Surprise surprise it was just a troll, but they really have run out of excuses at this point. That money is long gone and they all are hiding their tracks as best they can. Really sad because I spun Nostalgia a lot. 

Someone commented “People have grown out of this style since this whole bullshit went down, that’s how long it’s been since we’ve gotten an update from you” and that just hit the nail on the head


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2020)

The band had nothing to gain from not releasing an album. I love the meme above and making a joke about it all, but there must be something really heavy going on for this to have happened. If I'd donated I'd be angry for a little bit, but it's a crapshoot doing these things, and what do musicians want to do, NOT release music? It's not like they've gone and bought their own islands with robot butlers off the back of thirty odd thousand dollars.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 21, 2020)

^That's certainly fair. If it was a hustle, well, Danny Ocean's not going to be calling them any time soon. At the same time, though, communication is free, and when people who paid money are held beneath the dignity of an explanation, imaginations run wild and resentment grows unnecessarily. If something happened to the band or the recording that precludes its release, I don't see how that could not be communicated succinctly and with respect to the individual members' privacy.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 21, 2020)

fps said:


> The band had nothing to gain from not releasing an album. I love the meme above and making a joke about it all, but there must be something really heavy going on for this to have happened. If I'd donated I'd be angry for a little bit, but it's a crapshoot doing these things, and what do musicians want to do, NOT release music? It's not like they've gone and bought their own islands with robot butlers off the back of thirty odd thousand dollars.



Yeah, I was kind of on this train for a while but hopped off once they started doing their whole "social media bad" routine.
The way they started going out of their way to withhold as much information from people as they could and pretend like everything was fine was unbelievably shitty. That was the nail in the coffin for me. If there were serious issues at hand, there's no reason- _*zero*_- for them to act as dodgy as they did. 

The only excuse I can think of that would actually hold water would be some sort of gag order from a major legal issue. Even then, I can't imagine a situation where they wouldn't even be able to announce that "due to ongoing legal matters that we are not at liberty to discuss, the album's release will have to be postponed indefinitely until things get sorted out. Thank you for your support and we'll update you when we can." Mic drop. Done. Nobody's pissed.

Right hand to god I honestly think that things went a little off the rails, production got sidelined, and while everything was delayed but still moving (kind of) despite genuine difficulty and people started to get loud, someone along the way realized they could just throw their arms up, "screw this," and there's nothing anybody can do about it- so they took the easy route and the rest followed.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 21, 2020)

One of them probably blew the money on a dog and Jerry Garcia in a pouch before the rest of them knew what was going on.


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 21, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> One of them probably blew the money on a dog and Jerry Garcia in a pouch before the rest of them knew what was going on.


Jesus christ that pulled a memory out of the furthest reaches of my brain


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 21, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Jesus christ that pulled a memory out of the furthest reaches of my brain


 Given the source I'm surprised it could be pulled out, lol. I probably watched that movie 300 times between 99 and 04.


----------



## Frostbite (Apr 21, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Given the source I'm surprised it could be pulled out, lol. I probably watched that movie 300 times between 99 and 04.


Yeah I've watched it more times then I can count haha


----------



## Albake21 (Apr 22, 2020)

Never thought I'd see the day... first Half Life, and now Corelia finally responds. 2020 is one weird year.

https://www.facebook.com/104321916302412/posts/2954311237970118/?d=n


----------



## kamello (Apr 22, 2020)

probably everyone already read this but still

"_To our fans, friends and family, and everyone else who supported us over these many years,

We have been incredibly naive and wrong to stay quiet about things that were happening in the band, which were affecting the production of the album. For the past 4 years we have been trying our best to manage severe mental illness issues within the band, and because of this, we didn’t feel comfortable talking about personal conditions publicly or how it was affecting the production of our music. We realize now that we handled these issues very poorly, and for this we're extremely sorry.

We are also very sorry for our poor communication about how the band was doing overall. We failed to communicate the progress we were making on the album and our album's marketing plans. We failed to let everyone know that we were still working on everything regardless of how long it was taking, especially considering we raised money for the album by crowdfunding it. Since the beginning, it was important for us to make decisions as a band unanimously, and this as well ended up affecting how slow we were to fix anything. We are immensely sorry we made these mistakes.

We started writing the album in 2012, and it took us about 3 years, which we privately named: “New Wilderness”. We launched an Indiegogo campaign to raise money and help us produce as close to a professional album as possible. We recorded drums, vocals, and the guitar parts. It was around this time that we started to really struggle with mental illness issues within the band, inhibiting our ability to make progress and post updates. Eventually we were able to come together and collectively agree that we needed to keep our fans updated on the progress of the album, although this was short-lived. That was in 2016 when we posted about having the bass parts recorded. Work then began on a large-scale viral marketing idea which would keep fans entertained and reassure everyone that we were still working on the album. This campaign was designed to keep going for about a year or so and ramp up, culminating into a big release of our album, which we had hoped would be by the end of 2018. We worked on this intensely while producing and editing the album until eventually, we decided that the marketing campaign was done, and needed to begin immediately so the fans could finally start to see something. That was when the communication started to break down. There was a point when a band member stopped all interaction with us and we couldn't move forward. We repeatedly reached out to them hoping to get back on track, but to no avail. Then we waited, feeling that it wasn't the appropriate time for us to make any statement, hoping naively things would get better. Eventually we came to terms with the fact that this person may never speak to us again, and that the band would have to break up.

It crushes us that we aren't able to follow through with a big album release including lots of artwork, promo and marketing, and all of the online interactives we had planned that we were teasing on our website and social media. We’re so sorry we let everyone down.

When we saw that a Corelia page with a different spelling had suddenly appeared saying they would release the album, we took it seriously because of the current circumstances within the band. Having already discussed making a public statement in the past, we decided to address the situation and move forward on our plans to make things right, regardless of who this page belonged to. Going forward, if we cannot get all band members involved, we will do what we can to release the most current state of the 90+ minutes of our album that we have access to. We will also be figuring out a plan to give all remaining funds back to contributors. We only ever spent funds on things or services that were directly for the production or release of the album. None of us ever received income or used any band funds to enrich ourselves personally. Since 2010, we all agreed- all money was only going to be used for the band's purposes, and all the work we each put into the band as band members was donated freely. We genuinely worked very hard over the 3 or so years following the crowdfunding event, though in a disorganized way, to record and produce a 90+ min album that we hoped everyone would love and we would be proud of.

We've only ever wanted to do what was right by the fans even though we constantly fell short of that goal. From the beginning, we never intended to hold up fans' hopes and contributions for so long without much of anything to show for it. We never intended for any of this to turn out this way, and for all the hurt we have caused our fans that have been waiting so patiently for anything to come out: We admit that it is our fault, we were naive, and we are very sorry.

We will be coming up with a plan to settle everything as best as we can. Our goal is to at the very least, make sure that each contributor is sent a digital album, then put the whole album up for free on bandcamp for anyone to have, and give back the remaining funds.

Our sincerest apologies to all our fans, friends, and family,

Corelia"_


hopefuly they can make amends and finally release the damned thing.
The only thing that saddens me a bit, is that I know that even if they released it tomorrow, the hype I had for this band and this style is diminished after years and years of exposure to similar bands, so I doubt it would impact me as much as it could have


edit: ninja'ed


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 22, 2020)

If it is the case that multiple members of the band are indeed dealing with "severe" mental illness, then I hope that they are getting the help that they need with the knowledge that health is more important than putting-out music.

If they are using mental illness as an excuse- thus furthering the miles-deep stigma of mental illness in society- then they can fuck off.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 22, 2020)

kamello said:


> The only thing that saddens me a bit, is that I know that even if they released it tomorrow, the hype I had for this band and this style is diminished after years and years of exposure to similar bands, so I doubt it would impact me as much as it could have



This. I hope for their sake they manage to figure something out and finally get this load off their shoulders; but the moment has passed. Which is why even though this statement feels very genuine to me and I'm tentatively believing them...it's difficult to get excited. Still though no matter what, it'd be really nice to see something happen. I never expected this saga to have a conclusion, so any form of closure would be nice I guess.


----------



## Blasphemer (Apr 22, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> If it is the case that multiple members of the band are indeed dealing with "severe" mental illness, then I hope that they are getting the help that they need with the knowledge that health is more important than putting-out music.
> 
> If they are using mental illness as an excuse- thus furthering the miles-deep stigma of mental illness in society- then they can fuck off.



+1. These are pretty much my exact thoughts about the situation. Unfortunately, I just have a suspicion that it's the latter, but hopefully I'll be proven wrong (and I mean that)


----------



## JoeyBTL (May 3, 2020)

Was surprised to see that I got a new campaign update email last night from indiegogo:

"To our indiegogo contributors,

We wanted to let everyone know that we will be posting some updates here in the coming weeks. If you were not already aware, we recently posted an update on our facebook page (https://bit.ly/2Ss4Lo2) regarding the state of Corelia as a band. Again, we want to reiterate our apologies for not updating everyone more often about everything happening and how it was affecting our productivity. Unfortunately due to the circumstances, our band has reached a point where we can no longer move forward with the production of the album and everything surrounding it, and will be doing our best to make things right with contributors. Our plan is to email all indiegogo contributors a link to download the last state of progress on the album, and we will be working out a plan for dispersing the remaining funds from the campaign. We will be updating you with more details on this next week.



Corelia"


----------



## Demiurge (May 3, 2020)

It's nice that contributors will have something to download if they're still interested. The original crowdfunding pitch boasted of a 90min album which, if not total BS, could plausibly be informed by the runtime of demos- if so, there might be something substantial.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 4, 2020)

5 years of BS to get a "sorry, we're inept, here's a rough mix and some of your money back...probably"
I have sympathy for mental illness. I don't have sympathy for people using at as an excuse to be shitty to other people.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 6, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> 5 years of BS to get a "sorry, we're inept, here's a rough mix and some of your money back...probably"
> I have sympathy for mental illness. I don't have sympathy for people using at as an excuse to be shitty to other people.



I mean, yeah, and I'm definitely on the "these guys pulled some really stupid, shady shit" train, but if there's no album there's no album. The odds of them getting trolled into actually finishing it up and releasing it were almost as likely as finding sentient life on the moon. And since they had started working on it, there isn't enough money to return it all anymore- so this feels like as good of an outcome as we could have realistically hoped for at this point.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 6, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I mean, yeah, and I'm definitely on the "these guys pulled some really stupid, shady shit" train, but if there's no album there's no album. The odds of them getting trolled into actually finishing it up and releasing it were almost as likely as finding sentient life on the moon. And since they had started working on it, there isn't enough money to return it all anymore- so this feels like as good of an outcome as we could have realistically hoped for at this point.


 IMO best outcome would be they never respond to any of it, never release the album, and hide from social media for the rest of their lives in shame of stealing almost $35k from people who wanted to support their art.


----------



## Dayviewer (May 8, 2020)

Backers will receive a download link to the album in demo quality on monday, just found that announcement in my inbox.


----------



## Demiurge (May 8, 2020)

^Will they be supplying the download AND a refund?


----------



## Dayviewer (May 8, 2020)

No but there will be more updates in the coming weeks so I guess it’s not over yet.
We’ll see.
For me personally I don’t care about a refund anymore, nor am I really looking forward to hearing the demos.
It’s all been so long ago it’s just something that already came and went for me.

I so think it’s good for people to get their money back though, a lot of them still feel strongly about it, and I only backed it with 20 bucks and there are of course people who pledged a whole lot more.


----------



## CTID (May 8, 2020)

it'll just be interesting to see if the "95% complete" given is just unmixed demos or if they're just total divas who because they got so stuck up their own asses they wanted to make millions of revisions to something that was already fine


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 8, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> ^Will they be supplying the download AND a refund?



I wouldn't hold my breath, If anyone should be refunded it's the people who were suckered into the $600 tier to get *cloaks *that would give them lifetime backstage access if they wear it 

The $150 Tier advertises lifetime access to any Corelia show for free + 50% off Corelia Merch at any show they perform at. They probably have maybe a couple thousand left over after all the recording costs, they should refund people from the top cost tiers downwards until it fizzles out. I don't see the people who preordered merch getting their cash back unless they actually plan on refunding the entire 33k.



CTID said:


> it'll just be interesting to see if the "95% complete" given is just unmixed demos or if they're just total divas who because they got so stuck up their own asses they wanted to make millions of revisions to something that was already fine



It's 8 years in the making, and 5 years ago the music sounded like this 



Going to bet it'll most sound like this maybe sans a few tracks that might not have been fully mixed or mastered/missing background instruments like keys and ambience. They said it was all tracked and recorded instrument wise before, so it should be the full 90 minute. Can't say I'm not excited to hear it, I hate how they handled this shit but I've spun Nostalgia hundreds of times and will probably still spin it with fond memories for a long time.


----------



## mcleanab (May 11, 2020)

Anyone got anything yet? Today's the day, yes?


----------



## Dayviewer (May 11, 2020)

Haven’t gotten a link yet


----------



## anomynous (May 11, 2020)

It looks like it’s not coming today. Shocking.


----------



## kamello (May 11, 2020)

it's finally here, can't fucking believe it
https://soundcloud.com/coreliaofficial/sets/new-wilderness/s-TjOWGvhr7Zm

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1G2tAIzoOtTrg7Ze-FqvHCyIEmpE8yTLR

dude if the bands I record came with demos of this quality I wouldn't have the stress I always have 
one song in and it's beautiful


----------



## CGrant109 (May 11, 2020)

Can't believe it's actually out


----------



## Dayviewer (May 12, 2020)

Yes it’s quite surreal 
Hearing the first couple tracks it’s really good stuff though.


----------



## CTID (May 12, 2020)

2020 has been something so far

edit: jesus christ 1.5 gigs for an album?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 12, 2020)

Kind of surreal finally getting to hear this after all this time.
Such a shame things went the way they did- this material is really solid.


----------



## Sebski (May 12, 2020)

Just saw someone on Reddit try this AI mastering service LANDR on Bastion and it already sounds considerably better: https://www.reddit.com/r/corelia/comments/gi6s2c/new_wilderness_improved_master_using_ai_example/

Would love to hear the rest of the album like this.

Also, is it just me or is Up For Air missing a guitar track? Probably my favourite track but feels a bit dull as a mix. Maybe it just needs to get chucked through LANDR.


----------



## Anquished (May 12, 2020)

Its a shame things happened the way they did, because this is a real nice album.


----------



## Sebski (May 12, 2020)

Sebski said:


> Just saw someone on Reddit try this AI mastering service LANDR on Bastion and it already sounds considerably better: https://www.reddit.com/r/corelia/comments/gi6s2c/new_wilderness_improved_master_using_ai_example/
> 
> Would love to hear the rest of the album like this.
> 
> Also, is it just me or is Up For Air missing a guitar track? Probably my favourite track but feels a bit dull as a mix. Maybe it just needs to get chucked through LANDR.



Okay the fella's just uploaded a remastered version of the full album and it already sounds so much richer. What a legend.


----------



## gunch (May 12, 2020)

Makes me think though, was “Corelias” just a PR move?


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 12, 2020)

Sebski said:


> Okay the fella's just uploaded a remastered version of the full album and it already sounds so much richer. What a legend.


someone give me that link


----------



## kamello (May 12, 2020)

cwhitey2 said:


> someone give me that link



haven't listened to the remaster yet, but here it is 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BXs4TWy6zIXA5LTLNCyFLMIKa6gKphWI/view


----------



## Selkoid (May 12, 2020)

This truly is the weirdest timeline...


----------



## Forkface (May 12, 2020)

perfect example of why i do my best to separate the music from the artist. 
I couldn't care less about the band and i still think they're entitled assholes at least, and thieves at worst.. BUT the album is good stuff.


----------



## fps (May 12, 2020)

kamello said:


> haven't listened to the remaster yet, but here it is
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BXs4TWy6zIXA5LTLNCyFLMIKa6gKphWI/view



Adding to the above “this truly is the weirdest timeline”, it sure is when the remaster is already out !!


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 12, 2020)

For 33k they prob could have had these demos actually mixed properly by a cheap 3rd party.


----------



## MiPwnYew (May 12, 2020)

Man, 2020 has been so weird.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 12, 2020)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> For 33k they prob could have had these demos actually mixed properly by a cheap 3rd party.


For 33k one of them could have gone to audio engineering school.
For 33k they could have recorded this album 4 times.
For 33k they could have paid 4 other people to record it and it would have been done a long time ago.


----------



## Dayviewer (May 12, 2020)

Man, some of the lyrics


> I'm just trying to find some closure
> What do you expect me to say?
> I'm just trying to find some closure
> Gotta’ break away before I go insane


----------



## Sebski (May 12, 2020)

cwhitey2 said:


> someone give me that link



AI remaster here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BXs4TWy6zIXA5LTLNCyFLMIKa6gKphWI

Now does anyone want to record the guitar leads that were replaced with synths?


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 12, 2020)

Sebski said:


> AI remaster here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BXs4TWy6zIXA5LTLNCyFLMIKa6gKphWI
> 
> Now does anyone want to record the guitar leads that were replaced with synths?


The soundcloud link wouldn't work for me yesterday and I really didn't care enough to actually download it, but now I'm curious. I'll probably enjoy the synths more than the undoubtedly edited guitar that would have replaced it.


----------



## Jlang (May 12, 2020)

As much as I hate how this was handled. Can't deny how stoked I am for this.


----------



## CTID (May 12, 2020)

I actually saw this comment on metalsucks right around when Corelia initially responded to the Corelias page posting, didn't know what to make of it but it seems like it does hold some water (copy pasted from Reddit with someone else's thoughts):

This is a comment on Metalsucks.net:

"The person who owns the rights to the music is the same person who has dropped off the face of the earth. Serious mental health factors are in play. I am not a member of Corelia, but I am close enough to know that two of the three "members" are essentially being held hostage by a situation beyond their control. Their continued silence is certainly not making them look good, but one of the consequences for revealing what's really going on could be a tragic resolution to the aforementioned mental health problems. This is not a risk they are willing to take, and they have decided to tank their reputation and musical careers over it. It's sad as fuck and I have no idea what I would do."

I mean, this would kind of make sense. Thoughts?

EDIT FOR THOSE INTERESTED:

I've done some internet digging, combing through posts of people claiming to have known band members, etc. It seems as if Chris, the guitarist, is totally mentally unstable; wrought with anxiety issues and suicidal tendencies. In their Facebook post, they suggest having to break up because of a member ghosting them + mental health issues. Chances are, Chris was the primary songwriter and existing without him would basically be impossible, thus he was probably also the one that ghosted them after (probably) having some sort of mental breakdown. If he does indeed own all the rights to the music, he could theoretically be holding it hostage and not allowing them release it, as well as threatening self-harm/suicide/whatever if they were to go public about the issues.


----------



## Albake21 (May 12, 2020)

CTID said:


> I actually saw this comment on metalsucks right around when Corelia initially responded to the Corelias page posting, didn't know what to make of it but it seems like it does hold some water (copy pasted from Reddit with someone else's thoughts):
> 
> This is a comment on Metalsucks.net:
> 
> ...



Well damn... at least I can say that if this is true, I guess it would align with everything that happened. I actually feel slightly bad for the other members if this is actually true. What's even more bitter sweet is that so far (only three songs in) the album has been really solid, not so great as a mix, but very solid as music on it's own.


----------



## Demiurge (May 12, 2020)

I suppose the lesson here for bands is that there needs to be some agreed-upon arrangement or contingency plan as to what happens to the material if the band breaks-up or if a member with significant creative ownership quits. Definitely do that before taking money.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (May 12, 2020)

So, as a big fan of Nostalgia I did chuck some money at this back in the day* so there's definitely part of me that is really glad to actually get to hear what they were working on. I remember when they put some clips up on Facebook (that turned out to be the first solo from Archaic Revival and a lick in the chorus that is utterly buried in this 'mix') a few years back and getting excited - I guess I'd kind of accepted that was all I'd ever hear. 

And you know what? It's not bad. Like I can't say - even without any shenanigans and had it been actually finished - that it's necessarily indicative of something that would have totally lived up to any high expectations I may or may not have had, but it's pretty cool. If nothing else, it distracted me for the day from worrying about whether I need to order a Kemper or Helix during quarantine #guitaristproblems


*$75 handwritten lyrics tier. My then-girlfriend was also a big fan and I thought it would be sweet, even though let's face it the majority of their lyrics don't really warrant being written down. Fight me.


----------



## spectrrrrrre (May 12, 2020)

As an FYI to anyone out there who did get the Handwritten Lyrics package, I emailed who I am assuming is Ryan about them, and he's still doing them.

Reply:
"Hey -,

Yes we are still going to send the handwritten lyrics out to those who didn't get them as soon as we can. Let us know which song you would like and we'll take note of it. Thank you for supporting us!

Corelia"


----------



## Sogradde (May 13, 2020)

CTID said:


> [...]


Going the "do x or I'll kill myself" route is the lowest of all tiers. Not only do these people emotionally blackmail their friends and family, they also give people with actual mental health problems a bad reputation.
If what you quoted i true, they should sue the shit out of that Chris guy for compensation/lost income.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 13, 2020)

CTID said:


> This is a comment on Metalsucks.net:
> 
> "The person who owns the rights to the music is the same person who has dropped off the face of the earth. Serious mental health factors are in play. I am not a member of Corelia, but I am close enough to know that two of the three "members" are essentially being held hostage by a situation beyond their control. Their continued silence is certainly not making them look good, but one of the consequences for revealing what's really going on could be a tragic resolution to the aforementioned mental health problems. This is not a risk they are willing to take, and they have decided to tank their reputation and musical careers over it. It's sad as fuck and I have no idea what I would do."
> 
> ...... If he does indeed own all the rights to the music, he could theoretically be holding it hostage and not allowing them release it, as well as threatening self-harm/suicide/whatever if they were to go public about the issues.


If he's holding the entire band's career up with this, and threatening "worse" if the music is released this person is as much an abuser as a victim in this situation. If they're letting someone control the situation like that they're enablers. Sounds like a big group of punks all around.


----------



## kamello (May 16, 2020)

a friend is currently transcribing and re-recording the whole album, dude is fucking crazy by taking this huge project. The stems will be launched in a few days


----------



## kamello (May 16, 2020)

ok, now I used the stems from the cover and used them as a way to try to remix and enhance the original song
https://soundcloud.com/emiliosfeir/corelia-stellar-remix

the top end is kinda harsh (because basically now it's too songs running at the same time) but I think it still feels as an improvement over the demo they released


----------



## kamello (May 18, 2020)

finally ended up with a result I liked, sorry for all the spam. Currently me and Avaldenegro are trying to re-record remix and remaster the whole album


----------



## kamello (Jun 1, 2020)

ready with Rift


----------



## Sebski (Jun 7, 2020)

Solid work. If only every track sounded like that.

Has anyone heard anything from the band as to what the missing guitar stems are in Up for air? I'd love if someone could somehow get the GP tabs and record it.


----------

